# Leaving a dog at home whilst you work full time



## GSLS (9 June 2014)

For those who have dogs that work full time do you leave them on their own 9-5 and has this ever been a problem.

Say it takes roughly and hour each way to get there (allowing time for traffic etc). Essentially they could be on their own from 8-6... Without being let out.


Is that acceptable? I'm moving towards full time work from part time and have dogs.


----------



## noodle_ (9 June 2014)

if you have no choice and already have dogs - then id suggest a dog walker/ letter outer in the lunch time?

i personally dont think its fair asking a dog to hold its bladder for 10 hours a day...

they do sleep when we go out but ours are not left for longer than 4 hours... and if they are its a one off - i AM a realist and people have to work but i think lunch time break up is ok and the odd shift left alone but bladder? thats my only concern?


----------



## Clodagh (9 June 2014)

I did it when my dog was older and my Dad, who used to have her during the day moved away. I had a secure walled garden and a garage that opened onto it. She had a basket in the garage and had access to the garden. She was fine. I worked very long hours.
Failing that I would invest in a decent kennel and secure run.
I walked her before I went to work and then a proper one when I got home, plus a short one at bedtime.


----------



## Annette4 (9 June 2014)

We have done it with Jack on occasion....when I'm home he goes from 8am until 4pm without going outside unless I force him, if it's raining he'll go longer!

Not something I would do through choice but needs must sometimes. If I had a secure garden they would be out, at my mum's (6ft secure fencing and a garage to go into) they are left out if we're out all day.


----------



## Lunchbox legend (9 June 2014)

Can you have a dog flap in the back door?  I'm also a realist but leaving a dog on its own for a full working day + commuting time is something I wouldn't do, not just because of the bladder thing (which could lead to kidney problems, btw) but because of loneliness and boredom.  When I had to leave mine, they had each other for company, a dog flap to come and go as they pleased and neighbours who took them out when they walked their dogs.  Of course, you then also have to dog-sit and dog walk for your neighbours but it all worked brilliantly for us.

Other friends of mine, pay a dog walker to come in around midday and sometimes send their dog off to a dog sitter for the day to break things up a bit.

Have you heard of borrow my doggy?  https://www.borrowmydoggy.com  Maybe you could find someone on there who would love to take care of your dog because they can't have one of their own?


----------



## blackcob (9 June 2014)

IMO it's not acceptable - they need to wee more often than that and the majority of dogs need human company more than that.


----------



## WandaMare (9 June 2014)

I think they would survive it ok but its not ideal. I would ask local dogwalker to visit at lunchtime.


----------



## _GG_ (9 June 2014)

There are groups now where people who love dogs but can't have them help those that have dogs and need help. Might be worth looking into!


----------



## stencilface (9 June 2014)

I have a dog walker for the days I do full time hours, costs £8.50 for an hours walk and well worth it for piece of mind, and easier when I get home as he's happy with a shorter walk which makes my life easier!


----------



## mynutmeg (9 June 2014)

Our guys are alone from around 7.30 - 4.30 on the days when all three of us are out at work. Luckily thats not too often but they manage absolutly fine. The two girls don't have any bother but my mom's boy occasionaly has an accident, it's no big issue for us and we accept it as part of them being left for longer.


----------



## _GG_ (9 June 2014)

http://www.borrowmydoggy.com


----------



## PolarSkye (10 June 2014)

Echo all those above who say it's probably not fair.  Our two are left alone for (max) six hours a day and even that feels unfair - but they do have each other for company.

P


----------



## lexiedhb (10 June 2014)

I wouldnt leave mine for that long, so he has a dog walker for an hour at lunch time. So he is alone 8.30 -12. Then 1-4.30 -but even that is not everyday as he is not with me full time, usually he is not left for that long.


----------



## _GG_ (10 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			Echo all those above who say it's probably not fair.  Our two are left alone for (max) six hours a day and even that feels unfair - but they do have each other for company.

P
		
Click to expand...

This. Ours can get left sometimes for 6 hours, occasionally 7, but never without having a good walk just before and there are four of them, so they don't get bored or lonely. 

It's an exception rather than the rule though.


----------



## Alec Swan (10 June 2014)

We have one dog living in the house,  and the rest are kennelled.  There was a time when I didn't give the idea of leaving a dog alone a second thought,  for extended periods.  Now,  except on the rarest of occasions,  I don't care for the idea.  As for full time work,  then 5 days on the trot and in the home,  for a dog to be left for 8-10 hour stints,  would seem to me to be a little unkind.

However,  someone mentioned a kennel.  My kennelled dogs,  when I'm up to my eyes in life,  often have 10 minutes of exercise,  two or three times over a 24 hour period.  Being Kennelled though,  is slightly different,  in that they have the company of each other,  they can see the world around them,  and watch the goings-on of a yard,  and livestock and the general hustle and bustle of life.  

Being in a house is an entirely different matter.  I'd suggest that anyone who doubts that,  spends half an hour on the floor,  and then considers just what you can see.  Windows are generally set at a height,  which humans can see out of.  Most floor living dogs are restricted to what is effectively the prison of four or more,  walls.  

Mostly,  when dogs are left alone for extended periods,  they shut down and sleep,  just as they often do whilst travelling.  I suspect that the 'shutting down' process is a form of depression or a retreat into the land of half sleep.  The imprisoned human will tell you that whilst one's asleep,  then your not 'doing-yer-bird',  and I suspect that dogs are the same.

That's what I think!!  As always,  others are welcome to do as they please!

Alec.


----------



## Katikins (10 June 2014)

Myself and my partner both work full time an hour away from home.  We have the one whippet and we have a dog walker which works brilliantly for us.  She picks her up at about 12.30 and then drops her off 3-4 hours later and that's 10.50 euros a day.  This is quite a cheap deal (I know some who charge 15 euros a day) but is pricey for 5 days a week (210 euros for 4 weeks).  However, there is no way I'd not do this now as it gives me peace of mind, Freya gets to walk and play with other dogs and she is with someone I trust.

We are moving house in a month and will only be 15 minutes from work.  But we will be putting in a dog flap and there will be a second whippet coming along at the end of the year.  However, even with the flap we will shall still be having a dog walker... I am dreading finding one as awesome as Nicolle!


----------



## Goldenstar (10 June 2014)

I think it's too long on a regular basis .
I left mine about the same when my mum was in hospital some years ago and they where ok but I would get a dog walker if I needed to do it all the time .
I do think it's better for them if you have more than one then at least they have company .


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 June 2014)

GSLS said:



			For those who have dogs that work full time do you leave them on their own 9-5 and has this ever been a problem.

Say it takes roughly and hour each way to get there (allowing time for traffic etc). Essentially they could be on their own from 8-6... Without being let out.


Is that acceptable? I'm moving towards full time work from part time and have dogs.
		
Click to expand...

No

 But would I would suggest is find someone to come along and walk them at around mid - day then come back around 5 ish and walk again and feed.  Its what I had to do for a neighbour  and got paid for it


----------



## puppystitch (10 June 2014)

Investigate doggy daycare near to where you live. Mine goes, usually 4 if not 5 days a week and she loves it. It means she's hardly alone at all, even though I work full time. It's not cheap but I couldn't be without it. I don't think regularly leaving your dog alone for the full working day is very kind and you might even start to see unwanted behaviour as a result.

I should also add, my not-very-tall dog has resolved Alec's window issue by lying on the back of the settee, like a cat. From there she has a perfect view of the lawn and the wild rabbits that frequent it and I'm fairly certain she would happily remain there for hours if I let her. It's the canine version of a child with a computer game!


----------



## leflynn (10 June 2014)

I think it's too long and if he is at home a neighbour takes him for a walk at lunchtime for me and I walk him before I got to work too  More often than not he comes with me asn we have nice walks at lunchtime which keeps us both happy


----------



## stencilface (10 June 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Windows are generally set at a height,  which humans can see out of.  Most floor living dogs are restricted to what is effectively the prison of four or more,  walls.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, my patio doors overlook the garden where he can see people arriving and wildlife (squirrels, rats mad: ) pheasants, foxes, deer are the dog attractive ones) are well nose smudged believe me.  Being large he can also scare the wits out of the postman by jumping at the front window too, what more distraction does a dog need?


----------



## dogatemysalad (10 June 2014)

Mine are walked morning and evening, they aren't left alone but unless I'm outside, they often don't bother going for a wee all day.


----------



## _GG_ (10 June 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Mine are walked morning and evening, they aren't left alone but unless I'm outside, they often don't bother going for a wee all day.
		
Click to expand...

This is typical of mine. The boys always wee, every time the go out. The girls, not so much. Went for a walk after their dinner last night and did their business. The two bitches both had a wee at 9:30pm but not on the othet two times they were taken out. We can't leave them outside here, we have to go out with them and the girls are a royal PITA...if they don't want to wee or poo, they won't leave the path around the house!

So, no wees from the girls since 9:30pm. Took them out this morning at 07:15 as we had a bit of a late night...boys weed and pooed...girls nothing. Took them out again when Dan left for work at 08:30 and same again. Not until 9am when I let them out to put their leads on for a walk did the girls trot up the garden for a wee. 

They are a law unto themselves. Hollie in particular will tank up with water in the morning, have a wee just before a walk and can spend the entire day in the garden with me and not have a wee again until about 7pm.


----------



## LittleMonster (10 June 2014)

I still live at home and we all work different hours

Me - 9 am-5pm (commuting up london so 7.30 - 6.20pm sad i know excatly when i walk home!)
Step mum - 10am to 3pm most day 
Dad - Night shifts

So shes hardly alone, dad is either off work and up and about or asleep upstairs.

But my OH only works round the corner so he pops in sometimes and lets her out for a wee.

but she used to staying by herself she just gets a kip to prepare to launch herself at me when i arrive home.... the joy lol! 
The radio is left on for her and also my neighbour is always prepared to help me if needed.


----------



## GSLS (10 June 2014)

It's fine anyway I have a large kennel about as big as a stable and a dog flap for the house too and the garden is about an acre and securely fenced.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 June 2014)

I just think it's wrong, sorry. The poor dog gets a few hours of human company in the evening then that's it for another 8 hours til the owner gets up? If circs change, then I'd get a dog walker, even for the werewolf.


----------



## debserofe (10 June 2014)

I have four dogs, a collie, labrador, collie x retriever and a german shepherd, and work full time - although my hours are adjusted so I can walk dogs, muck out horses and ride in the mornings.  The dogs are out with me from 6 until I leave for work at 10.  I don't get home until 8 and initially I arranged for a neighbour to let them out about 2/3 p.m. but everytime she went over to let them out, the dogs just looked at her and stayed put in their beds.  We have given up on this arrangement now and apart from the odd accident (we have slate floors - so not a problem) when someone has eaten something they shouldnt, they are perfectly fine.  I also have french windows in the kitchen - where they are - and so they can scare any potential burglars (postie) away!!  All my dogs were taken on because the home they were in was not suitable and my oldest dog is 16 (my last collie was 18 when she died) so I don't think leaving them on their own with a view, food and water, has done any of them any harm!!!  Far better that they be taken care off and left for a few hours - during which time they do what most dogs do, sleep and bark at next door's cat crossing 'their' lawn - then abused or chained up outside with no access to shelter, food or water!


----------



## SadKen (10 June 2014)

Echo the above, my two are at home with each other and without us for most of the day. They have each other and a French window looking onto the garden and a street. They don't have accidents but I'd fully accept it if they did. The big one only pees twice a day regardless of whether anyone is home with him or not, and yes I do think that's weird but he's in great shape! Mine get a good 40 minute off lead run first thing, then have breakfast and a kip before getting up at about 4.30 in time for OH to come home and go for another walk. We've recorded them on a gopro camera! They do seem to spend quite a lot of time asleep really, and neither looks remotely depressed! It's not ideal and I'd rather be home with them, but needs must and I don't think it's too terrible.


----------



## Burmilla (10 June 2014)

My elderly rescue whippet x greyhound goes out for an hour and a half over the North Downs with me at 05:30hrs. Having run madly in lurcher-grinning circles, and chased after whatever she supposes she can catch (nothing in the four years I've had her) she trots sedately back for breakfast and a snooze on the bed with the cat. I leave for work about 08:45hrs. The wonderful dog-walkers come at 12:30hrs and take her and two other gaze hounds out for a further hour plus of free running together. They leave abot 14:00hrs. I get back about 18:00hrs and she comes up to the yard with me and potters around.
She was previously locked in a dark shed all day with no food/water, and was very frightened of everything and everybody. I was worried about leaving her at all, but I did, by stages. She is nowi well settled, good natured and obediant - most of the time. I would not leave her with no human company, indoors, for more than four hours because of her earlier history.


----------



## pippixox (10 June 2014)

i agree with what many have said that is is not ideal really  however, i know dogs can cope (although yours is used to you being around more as part time). i know someone who works close to home and goes to work 30 minutes early and leaves 30 minutes late so she can have a 2 hour lunch break- so she can go back to let the dogs out so a while. however- wont work on long commutes.

I work 8.45-3.15: but leave the house 8.15 and back 3.30- so nearly 7 hours. however, i do take him to the farm usually 6am-7.30, sometimes 2 hours, and he gets a massive run around: so he is very tired when i leave him and happy on his bed. at 3.30 we are back out at the farm or on a walk. also this is not 5 days in a row. on tuesday i only work mornings, on wednesday afternoon he normally goes with my OH to work (he is a gardener but not all jobs are suitable for him to go to) and on thursday he comes to work with me (i am in a different class at school with a garden for him to chill in). 

if he had to do full days alone more i would get a dog walker at lunch, or a friend who does not work.

I also have a cat who is normally sleeping in the house all day- sometimes she lets him join her on the bed! he also likes to stick his nose out of the cat flap.

personally dog flaps worry me as they are quite large- i worry someone could use them to break in and could steal the dog from the garden


----------



## PolarSkye (11 June 2014)

GSLS said:



			It's fine anyway I have a large kennel about as big as a stable and a dog flap for the house too and the garden is about an acre and securely fenced.
		
Click to expand...




GSLS said:



			Essentially they could be on their own from 8-6... Without being let out.
		
Click to expand...

So which is it?  A kennel, a dog flap and access to a huge garden . . . or not?

P


----------



## _GG_ (11 June 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			So which is it?  A kennel, a dog flap and access to a huge garden . . . or not?

P
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same.


----------



## LittleMonster (11 June 2014)

I'm so confused... So does she have anything like a dog flap like she has stated...

Confused.com


----------



## mandwhy (11 June 2014)

I think it is Ok if they have access to outside, or are kept outside in a secure area, but in that case it might be nicer to have two dogs. If your dog is inside all day then you need a dog walker. 

I walk dogs and they are usually dying for a wee by 2 o'clock, and bursting by 3 if I've run late.


----------



## Evie91 (11 June 2014)

We have a dog walker from Monday to Friday. Dog gets walked in the morning, has a rest, breakfast. Last to leave for work puts him in outside pen - he has a children's playhouse with dog flap, bed inside,toys, heater and radio enclosed in a run - so can go to the toilet. Dog walker comes at lunch time - takes him out for anything from 45mins to four hours. Puts him back in our house when he returns.
Whoever is first home from work walks him - works well for us.

Personally I think it would be a long day for a dog with no company and also think it's unfair to expect them not to go to the toilet in all that time (especially as they've already held on overnight!).


----------



## stevieg (11 June 2014)

My two stay at home all day most of the time although there are occasions when my husband isn't working or can take them with him. 
It's far from ideal but then when I'm home they are with me all the time. I always take them with me where possible and at night they sleep on a chair in the bedroom. There are worse situations a dog could find itself in. 
Some people who live near us are home all day but their dogs never go through the gate nor do they cross the doorstep into the house. Which is worse?


----------



## jessjc (12 June 2014)

All valid points - I think the thing that dogs like best is routine. It's hard to know what the dogs feel. When I am at home they often sleep all day, even though they have access to the garden ad lib. When we are at work (we both work full time, but I have been at home more recently due to exams) they have full access to the enclosed and private garden when it is good weather and when we are going to be back late etc then the neighbour lets them out. They have a long run every morning in the fields and we make a big fuss of them when we are there. They sometiimes come riding with me on the weekends and they have plenty of things to do and see; toys inside, pheasants and rabbits outside. OK, they are cooped up quite a bit, but they have a lovely life really - fab compared to a dog that lives without a garden and only gets a walk around the block (although I don't think there's anything wrong with this either).

We would all agree, I'm sure, that we'd love to have the best possible arrangement for our animals with walkers and sitters and feeders and allsorts, but life doesn't always allow us those luxuries. We can't really think of dogs as humans, their brains are different from ours, we need far more stimulation, mentally, than they do, so imagining that it is us that is cooped up is not really proportionate. Anyhow, aren't most of us cooped up in an office for most of the day when we would like to have a view, fresh air, and frankly be frolicking in the fields rather than be working our fingers to the bone to pay for our dog walkers?


----------



## unicornystar (12 June 2014)

We have one large dog and two weenes, I had no choice but to work full time.  I hate leaving them but this may help with any guilt issues or tree huggers.....

I work 8.30am to 4.00pm......ours have "doggy room" and large kitchen to roam along with their own sofa.

We used to have a dog walker in, but she said they really weren't fussed and were happy snoozing!  We also put a camera on them one day! - they slept all day and when we get home they have hours of being at yard and walked, more than some dogs get who are with their owners all day!


----------

